# people that think there all that



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Not usually one to rise to pathetic people but when someone thinks there right and that it's ok to talk down to others then there going to get told, no one is any better then anyone else.... sooner they realise the better!


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

It's they're not there!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTS09 said:


> It's they're not there!


Said in a talking down sort of way :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

And you always get some cocky prick that always corrects people to because there just so perfect..... pffft


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> And you always get some cocky prick that always corrects people to because there just so perfect..... pffft


Please try not to start a sentence with And.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry ill try not to haha


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

jamman said:


> TTS09 said:
> 
> 
> > It's they're not there!
> ...


Pretentious, moi :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Not usually one to rise to pathetic people but when someone thinks there (sic) right and that it's ok to talk down to others then there (sic) going to get told, no one is any better then anyone else.... sooner they realise the better!


What if they're taller (_or better_) than you?



TTS09 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > TTS09 said:
> ...


 Shouldn't that be,
pretentious, moi?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Skeee said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > Not usually one to rise to pathetic people but when someone thinks there (sic) right and that it's ok to talk down to others then there (sic) going to get told, no one is any better then anyone else.... sooner they realise the better!


What if they're taller (_or better_) than you?

Well being 5ft 7.5 I don't really care about people being taller then me as most people arnt lol


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Well being 5ft 7.5 I don't really care about people being taller then me as most people aren't lol


 Am five ten so I _must _be better than you.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nah just means you forgot to take your heels off


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Nah just means you forgot to take your heals off


I'm not wearing heels, nor heals neither.

_Tbh I'm not wearing much at all!_


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Skeee said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nah just means you forgot to take your heals off
> ...


Haha I really didn't need to know that.... oldies should be covered up


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Oldie?

Not me!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

You sure about that


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Another completely pointless Topic. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes and?????


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Another completely pointless Topic. :roll:
> Hoggy.


 You rattled Hoggy's cage?

_You mentioned old!_


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Why is hoggy old.???


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Why is hoggy old.???


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Why is hoggy old.???


Hi, Very old in years, but young in every other aspect.  Looks debateable. :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Age is just a number, it's about how young you feel 

But damn hoggy 70........ that's like prehistoric haha


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Age is just a number, it's about how young you feel ..........


 _Tha's what oldies say! _ :wink:



mistress-mk1TT said:


> But damn hoggy 70........ that's like prehistoric haha


 You're all heart!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm not old I'm a spring chicken 

No I'm really not all heart lmao


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Age is just a number, it's about how young you feel
> 
> But damn hoggy 70........ that's like prehistoric haha


Hi, :lol: :lol: Thats the trouble with those that think they know it all, just no experience.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

With age comes wisdom, apparently.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh I bet your full of experience aye hoggy :roll: haha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Oh I bet your full of experience aye hoggy :roll: haha


Hi, Plenty, cars, as well as common sense. :roll: Doesn't appear too much around these days.  
Hoggy.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I know the youth of today aye.... just disgraceful lol


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Does anyone remember that film "she's all that"?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> I know the youth of today aye.... just disgraceful lol


Hi, I was probably the same when I was a youth, I just can't remember. :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I totally agree can't stand people who think they are all that me on the other hand I know I'm all that and more :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I totally agree can't stand people who think they are all that me no the other hand I know I'm all that and more :wink: :lol:


Hi, Difficult to read without edits, but Yes we already know that. :lol: :roll: You've told us may times :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

No I don't remember that film... I don't think so anyway I'm never in to watch telly lol

Yeah hoggy I think we were all little shits at some point in our youth

And yellow.... your car might be all that  but you.... well that I'm not so sure about  haha


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > I know the youth of today aye.... just disgraceful lol
> ...


Heres a picture to jog your memory hogmiester


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > mistress-mk1TT said:
> ...


Hi, :lol: :lol: abit unfair, but Yes that could be my Dad. 
Think I will have to report these posts to a Mod. :lol: :lol:  
Hoggy.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Awww hoggy is he picking on you


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Another completely pointless Topic. :roll:
> Hoggy.


Isnt there a 75 page thread for this already?  :lol: :lol: [smiley=baby.gif]

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> No I don't remember that film... I don't think so anyway I'm never in to watch telly lol
> 
> Yeah hoggy I think we were all little shits at some point in our youth
> 
> And yellow.... your car might be all that  but you.... well that I'm not so sure about  haha


Were do you think yellow gets his all thatness from :lol: :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Another completely pointless Topic. :roll:
> ...


 1220 threads off topic! How few of _them _aren't pointless?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> And you always get some cocky prick that always corrects people too because they're just so perfect..... pffft


 So perfect I'm certainly not. 
_Just perfect will do. _ :roll:

Edit:- Sorry Sarah. Or did I just fall into the trap?  :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

All thatness........ that's debatable


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

_People that think they're all that_

Almost a month Sarah, and you haven't corrected the Thread Title?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Skeee said:


> _People that think they're all that_
> 
> Almost a month Sarah, and you haven't corrected the Thread Title?


Do you really think I'm arsed mate......... no :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nice :roll:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

As always :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

May I draw your attention to my signature?


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

We've got a guy like that in the office. He's nice enough but if you've done something, he's also done it but with a hat on. It's incredibly irritating and makes you want to tug his mighty beard.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Just stab him in the eye with a plastic folk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr Funk said:


> We've got a guy like that in the office. He's nice enough but if you've done something, he's also done it but with a hat on. It's incredibly irritating and makes you want to tug his mighty beard.


People like this really annoy me. :lol:


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

He's a genuinely nice bloke but it does my head in.
Plus, while the idea of jabbing a plastic fork into his sweaty melon is fun, he also happens to be a giant.
Bloody huge fella.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

It's all good... do it then run like hell :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr Funk said:


> We've got a guy like that in the office. He's nice enough but if you've done something, he's also done it but with a hat on. It's incredibly irritating and makes you want to tug his mighty beard.


 A 'Mr (or Mrs) Two Shits!' 
_If you've had one they've had two._ :roll:


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Precisely.
Asked him yesterday if he'd ever worked in a zoo.
Why?
Because if I said I had an elephant you'd tell me you had a fappin' box with a window to put it in.
Nervous silence then laughter. Balance restored.
That's probably the worst thing I have to put up with in the office so I reckon I shouldn't really complain


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Skeee said:


> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> > We've got a guy like that in the office. He's nice enough but if you've done something, he's also done it but with a hat on. It's incredibly irritating and makes you want to tug his mighty beard.
> ...


I knew two of these at work.

We called them Black Cat 1 and Black Cat 2 (BC1 & BC2 for short)

If you had a black cat, they had a blacker one.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Plastic folk ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

John-H said:


> Plastic folk ...


LMFAO

J
xx


----------

